# Heresy: Sign-up thread



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

HI all, if you want to take part in the heresy the roleplay thread, please sign up here: this is to keep that thread story only from now on...

M


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I will be playing Artemis, the assault master:

I am armed with;

A pair of lightning claws,
frag+krak grenades,
Melta bombs,
artificer armour
and a jet pack.

I have with me;

An assault chaplain - Xavier, plasma pistol, jet pack and crozius arcanum (with grenades and melta bombs)

A regular assault marine (grenades and melta bombs)

2 assault marines armed with flamers, CCWs, grenades and melta bombs.

M


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Name: Deadman

I'll be a Guard fighting for the emporer and killing all chaos in my way

I'm armed with Grenades, an assault cannon and a Bolt Caster. For protection I have a 3 Mark 6 armors (from halo, all stuck together) to protect me.

I also have 4 assault terminators with me armed with the same kit as me.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

nonononono!!!! no!!! NO!!!! be realistic!!!


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

OK I'll have the armour, grenades, an assault cannon and a Bolt caster.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*what is a bolt caster?* a bolt gun?


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeh I think that's it


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Name: Captain Christian Veldt (astoundingly similar to all my other roleplay characters).

Equipment: Harakoni issue carapace armour, power sword, hellpistol, 6 attending stormtroopers (one armed with Plasma Gun, another with a meltagun).

Background: Captain Veldt (Macharian Cross, Medallion Crimson) is a veteran of many campaigns, and has many connections with the inquisition. After recovering from a horrific injury sustained by a greater daemon of slaanesh whilst working for the =][=, Veldt was shipped out here, along with the veterans of the last campaign he fought in (Battle for Tarsis Ultra). However, the roots of the heresy on this planet was far greater than was first expected, and imperial forces were slaughtered on the landing grounds. Veldt and six elite stormtroopers are the only survivors of the poorly planned assault on the enemy stronghold. However, now the space marines have landed, imperial forces may just have a chance...


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

How come I can't access the roleplay?


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

It was moved to Roleplay Games for some reason


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Deadman said:


> OK I'll have the armour, grenades, an assault cannon and a Bolt caster.


How about be REALLY realistic and have flac or carapace armour, grenades (I've no problem) and only one main gun which is NOT a assault cannon, and a possibility of a sidearm. If you want to be a guardsman that's what you'll have for choices.

Anyway since we already have a powerful leader marine would it hurt to have one more?
Name-'Swiftclaw'
Position- 1st Company master of the Terramarines
Wargear- Bone armour (Honoured and more protective terminator armour), iron halo, Lions Talons (pair of lightning claws with mini-meltaguns attached, like the bolters on the Master Smurfs powerfists)
Squad- Leads a squad of 5 Deathwing terminators
Sergeant, lightning claws
Apotenery, powerfist, storm bolter (and Apotenary gear)
Standard bearer, power fist and storm bolter
Terminator, chainfist and storm bolter
Terminator, thunder hammer and storm shield

I'm waiting for a reply to post on it, so I know this is OK


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Your character looks good (though I'm not the decider) and I think that deadman was going to be a terminator.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree, that is perfectly ok, I still ave a few tricks up my sleeves for my character... 

You can join the battle any way you like, i however will post an entry post for you in the story.

M


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Your character looks good (though I'm not the decider) and I think that deadman was going to be a terminator.


Yeh I was going to be a terminator


----------



## Blakfang thugga (Jan 16, 2010)

inquisitor neji 

been in service for his god emperor for 100 years 

never had a partner 

weapons scythe/boltgun/stakes/fragsandkrakgriades 

armor wears cloth robe with metal chest guard and arm and leg guards with a black trim around the armor and the cloth is a dark crimson red

story if you want it ...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Last post was over a year and a half ago, make sure to check thread dates; though this thread had to have been way back beyond page four..


----------

